# Powerpoint | Klick auf bild anderes Bild



## danielmm1997 (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Powerpoint und will wenn man auf ein Bild klickt das dann genau an der Stelle ein anderes Bild erscheint und das vorherige ausgeblendet wird. Ich habe ein Bild wo ein Schalter drauf ist mit den zwei Stellungen.

Ich denke das geht mit denen Makros oder?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## ComFreek (29. Juni 2013)

Hi Daniel,

das geht auch ganz ohne Makros. Ich hab's gerade bei mir selber probiert (Office 2013, sollte aber auch bei älteren Versionen funktionieren).

Anleitung


Füge die zwei Bilder ein
Gib dem zweiten Bild die Animation "Erscheinen" und stell unter Effektoptionen bei Trigger "Auf Klick von Grafik 1" ein.
Nun klick auf Grafik 1 und gib ihr die Animation "Verschwinden". Diese Animation ziehst du in der Leiste des Animationsbereiches (rechts am Fenster) in die Trigger-Gruppe von Grafik 2 ganz nach unten.
Zum Schluss weist du der letzten Animation noch "Mit vorheriger starten" zu.

*Edit*

Ich habe dir noch ein Video aufgenommen:
Anhang anzeigen PowerPoint-Picture-Trigger.zip


----------

